# Replica Colt



## briansimms1 (Mar 27, 2010)

I recently inherited two colt 1851 navy replicas. The serial numbers are 42362 and 42362A. Does anyone know anything about these revolvers. who made them? when?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

briansimms1 said:


> I recently inherited two colt 1851 navy replicas. The serial numbers are 42362 and 42362A. Does anyone know anything about these revolvers. who made them? when?


Who didn't make Colt Navy copies? There were many replicas made, probably the best were by Uberti. There have been many copies made, most recently in Italy, but prior to that in Belgium.

The old Belgian and Uberti made guns were among the best, so far as I know. If there is any question as to safety, have them checked by a gunsmith prior to firing.

Bob Wright


----------

